# x-over question



## mcm308 (Nov 24, 2010)

I was wondering if I can use a set of Morel car audio x-overs for my home audio ?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Can you? Yes. But using a prefabbed crossover will never get you optimal results. The crossover should be designed around the drivers used, and the response wanted.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I gotta kinda disagree... 

I use two MTX variable crossovers in my home theater room. Mostly because I had
to rum Bose Jewl Cubes above the crown molding. Bose will not offer up crossover
points to their speakers and I didn't want to use the crap subwoofer they have. I
also wanted to run my own center chan. 

So, what I did was use the 12v switch wire from my Sunfire preamp to turn on the
MTX crossovers. Then the preouts of it run to the crossovers then to my amps. I
was able to tune the Jewls via the crossovers, well, really able to tune every speaker
in the theater room. It works fantastic, I've also done this on several million buck
offshore fishing boats with great results.

Keep in mind it really depends on the crossover and preamp and also, how you feed
it was 12v. I would get a crossover with as much adjustability as possible.


----------

